# mk3 dash removal



## cmann1290 (Feb 28, 2011)

how the heck do i get this dashboard out of my mk3 jetta?!?!?! HELP


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

type in "dash removal" or "heater core" into the search feature. either one should bring up a bunch of links with the info needed to do this. if you have general mechanic skills its not really all that hard.

hope this helps and good luck. :thumbup:


----------

